# Chicken Leg Quarters on my Old ECB



## gary s (Sep 20, 2014)

Check out this post a complete step by step on smoking on my ECBhttp://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/169842/chicken-leg-quarters-on-the-old-ecbGary S


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Sep 21, 2014)

Good job , Gary 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Stan


----------

